# Need help setting up repeater



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi so I bought this TP-Link WA901ND to use as a repeater. However, after setting it up following the instructions as universal repeater, I have 2 problems. 

I'm not sure whether or not the repeater is working. I used inSSIDer on my phone to check and no matter how far it still wouldn't connect to the repeater.

Then, after switching on the repeater for some time, my android phone would get stuck at authenticating network. I guess its trying to connect to the repeater but failed.

Any ideas one what's the problem?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you see the repeater showing in your routers list of attached devices?
What ip address does it have?
What happens when you browse to that ip address? Do you get the logon page?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Setting up a repeater:

How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> Do you see the repeater showing in your routers list of attached devices?
> What ip address does it have?
> What happens when you browse to that ip address? Do you get the logon page?





TheCyberMan said:


> Setting up a repeater:
> 
> How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum


Oh ya speaking about the attached devices, i don't know where to find it in my router settings. Mine is some OEM brand, its a L7 router, given by my internet provider. Can you tell me around what should i look for?

It has static IP which is 192.168.1.254, while my router's IP is 192.168.0.1. When I entered the repeater's static IP while connecting it to my computer by LAN cable, i can get to the logon page.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You need the wireless settings to match the main router.

DHCP server disabled on the repeater.

You should not be able to get to the repeater logon page only the main AP logon page.

To get to the Range extender(wireless repeater) page you would configure a static IP address within 192.168.1.253 then you would be able to get the Range extender logon page.

You have not said wther you have ethernet or wireless cnnectivity with the internet?


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

TheCyberMan said:


> You need the wireless settings to match the main router.
> 
> DHCP server disabled on the repeater.
> 
> ...


I chose survey and selected the main ap when setting up my repeater, then set the same password as the main ap. Dhcp is disabled on the repeater. 

Oh i have wireless connectivity with the internet


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What is your routers make and model?

"It has static IP which is 192.168.*1*.254, while my router's IP is 192.168.*0*.1. "

This ip addressing is wrong. If you are doing wireless repeating the repeater should have a ip address in the routers subnet not in a different subnet.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> What is your routers make and model?
> 
> "It has static IP which is 192.168.*1*.254, while my router's IP is 192.168.*0*.1. "
> 
> This ip addressing is wrong. If you are doing wireless repeating the repeater should have a ip address in the routers subnet not in a different subnet.


Hmm my router is a N7-N-R2000, not really a popular brand. Can't find it on google also.

Hmm, so should I change my repeater IP or my router's subnet?


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

legenderycity said:


> Hmm, so should I change my repeater IP or my router's subnet?


EDIT: What ip should my repeater have?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

> This ip addressing is wrong. If you are doing wireless repeating the repeater should have a ip address in the routers subnet not in a different subnet.


The IP addressing is not wrong Wander3r3r.

Tried and* tested* it works.

There is nothing wrong with all the same subnet N7-N-r2000(which I can find nothing on the router it should have a name). Outside of The DHCP scope.

At lengenderycity:

It should show up as attached devices in the N7-N-R2000.

It should show up in TP-Links status.

You may have had an error in the TP-Link quick setup firmware I think so you have to do the wireless settings separately as in the guide. Firmware updte via ethernet not wireless does not cure the problem. You have to confirm this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"The IP addressing is not wrong Wander3r3r"
Eh?

Can these two subnets talk without a router between? No.

From the TP manual:
"universal repeater: Relays signal between its stations and the root AP for greater wireless range"

That means same subnet not different ones.

http://www.tp-link.us/resources/software/200912243240113.pdf
Page 29

Just because the default ip for the AP is 192.168.1.254 does not mean it needs to stay in the x.x.1.x subnet. It should be set static to x.x.0.x subnet. Way I usually set up repeaters is to let it get a dhcp ip from the main router which then gives me access to change it to a static assigned ip in the router subnet but not within the routers dhcp pool.

Now this unit does have a dhcp server which is disabled by default. Page 50

But I see no mention of NAT which means you can connect to the AP but you are going no farther than that since the router is in a different subnet.

IMO the AP should be set to x.x.0.x and have its dhcp server disabled so ip addresses come from the routers dhcp server.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

TheCyberMan said:


> At lengenderycity:
> 
> It should show up as attached devices in the N7-N-R2000.
> 
> It should show up in TP-Links status.


I don't know where to find the attached devices in my router settings. Any clues on what terms should i be looking for?



TheCyberMan said:


> You may have had an error in the TP-Link quick setup firmware I think so you have to do the wireless settings separately as in the guide. Firmware updte via ethernet not wireless does not cure the problem. You have to confirm this.


Sorry I don't really get this part. Mind elaborating?


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> "The IP addressing is not wrong Wander3r3r"
> Eh?
> 
> Can these two subnets talk without a router between? No.
> ...


So I have to set my repeater static ip to x.x.0.x? how do I disable the dhcp server? It's set to static ip already.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Is the AP set at its default ip of 192.168.1.254?
If so set your pcs ip address to 192.168.1.1
You connect by cable from your pc to the AP
Follow the directions on pages 12-14 of the APs manual

Unless you changed the dhcp from disabled to enabled it should still be off. Look at the link to the manual I gave you for the config page of the dhcp server.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi from what I can find that router is actually a D-link D-Link Technical Support


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The* N4-R2000* I could not tell you but you have to have it in associated devices wireless.

You have to have it as *Universal Repeater*.

Attached for the *TP- link* *WA901ND *is under* Wireless.

If it does not display in one or other or either then you wont have aconnection.



*The error I speak of is an symbol display error you may not have had this.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> Is the AP set at its default ip of 192.168.1.254?
> If so set your pcs ip address to 192.168.1.1
> You connect by cable from your pc to the AP
> Follow the directions on pages 12-14 of the APs manual
> ...


I see, does changing the ip address of my router affect anything?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You certainly can change your routers ip from x.x.0.x to x.x.1.x which will match the tp-link. As long as you have not done any static ip assignments to any devices you are just fine changing the main routers lan subnet


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> You certainly can change your routers ip from x.x.0.x to x.x.1.x which will match the tp-link. As long as you have not done any static ip assignments to any devices you are just fine changing the main routers lan subnet


Hmm thats weird because whenever i change the router's or AP's ip, it causes me to lose internet connectivity and unable to go to the log in page.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That would indicate your pc is not set to autoassigned ip but you have set a static one which doesn't match the change you are making. 

Though for you to lose internet connectivity would indicate you are using the same ip addresses on both devices which cause a ip conflict thereby disabling internet.

For example if the router is at 192.168.0.1 and the ap is at 192.168.1.254 you can change the routers ip to 192.168.1.1 and you will still have internet. Or you can have the router at 192.168.0.1 and change the AP to 192.168.0.254 and you will still have internet.

Please do the following:

Set your *wired* lan tcp/ip to autoassigned. Connect wired to your router and then go a command prompt and type ipconfig /all. post the results

Set your *wireless* lan tcp/ip to autoassigned. Connect to your AP wirelessly and do the same thing as before. Post the results of the ipconfig /all for review.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> That would indicate your pc is not set to autoassigned ip but you have set a static one which doesn't match the change you are making.
> 
> Though for you to lose internet connectivity would indicate you are using the same ip addresses on both devices which cause a ip conflict thereby disabling internet.
> 
> ...


Oh I got it now. So now I changed the ip of the repeater to 192.168.0.154, made corresponding changes to the lan tcp/ip and managed to enter the ap login page. But after doing so, I still dont think it's working.








The AP's MAC is F8-D1-11-CE-01-05 while the router's MAC is CC:B2:558:4E:2E. Though the ap has the strongest signal I dont think my phone is connected to it.








In the repeater's settings page, it seems like its connected to the router since it's receiving and sending data.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

TheCyberMan said:


> The* N4-R2000* I could not tell you but you have to have it in associated devices wireless.
> 
> You have to have it as *Universal Repeater*.
> 
> ...





TheCyberMan said:


> The IP addressing is not wrong Wander3r3r.
> 
> Tried and* tested* it works.
> 
> ...


















Is this the list of attached devices?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The repeater appears to be functioning just fine. It has a better signal then your router. I always name my repeaters with a EXT [extender] in the ssid so its easy to identify. I suspect this maybe your issue since you have them both named the same.

Some routers don't show the AP since its statically assigned. It is interesting that you have an android connected but it doesn't show in the dhcp list.

Appears all you need to do now is connect to the extender instead of your router.

You do have one correction though, your dhcp scope is wrong. It includes the ip of the AP at .154 [which is why I suggested .0.254]. This means your scope should be .100 to 150 not .200. Unless you like having the potential of a ip conflict which will disable the AP


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I see an association now between the extender and the AP.

The only hing I see is channel 13 channels 1,6,11 are best channel 6 according to Inssider screenshot.

No need to have DNS relay checkmarked unless you have reason for it.

You should be good to go.


----------

